# Kuli loach



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

Yeah - I have two Kulis that are (now I'm being totally honest here) 8 years old. They are only about 5" long, have been that way for a number of years now. As far as snails, I've never really reashearched that - I just think they are cool looking  I bought 3 Golden Zebra Botias for snail control


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

I love kuhlis. The largest one I've had only grew to about 5". I've heard other people here say that they have experience with them eating snails, but I've never kept them in a tank with snails, so I can't answer that one.

Very cool little fish tho.


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks 
They do look cool Thats why i got them.(A little research before i buy things would help lol). As for the snails i keep an eye on it, if get they get out of hand then i'll do something then.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

I think they like groups of 3+ very nice little guys!


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got six in a heavily planted 40 gallon. They eat anything and are fat and happy. I have occasionally seen them wrestling with snails, but mostly they eat whatever fish food (bloodworms, brine shrimp, mysis, flake, whatever) falls to the floor of the tank.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Mar 19, 2004)

Kuhli's are one Botia species that doesn't eat snails (any more than a guppy or other fish). They do best in groups of 3 or more. (I have 3 black kuhlis in my 20 gallon). They don't care for light so be sure to have dark spaces in your tank. Never been successful breeding them either. For snail eating botias, I would go with clowns, banjos, or yo-yo's.


----------



## BruteUA (Jul 24, 2004)

My experiance is totally different. I too have 3 black kuhlis in a 20 gallon, and I have seen them eat snails. It's not often, but on a few occaisions I have seen them suck snails right out of the shells. They also come out quite a bit when the lights are on, swimming their endless circles against the glass. So, I guess YMMV.


----------



## ericnfrankel (Jan 28, 2009)

*Kuli Loach*

I have had a number of loaches for a number of years. They are primarily scavengers, will eat almost anything you put in the tank that settles to the bottom, and Yes, They WILL Eat ANYTHING that is dead or dying.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I've always owned banded kuhli loaches. I have 8 right now. They are social so they like to be with other kuhlis. They can hide a lot of there isn't a lot of cover. After a couple of weeks the may come out during the day with no issues if they feel comfortable. They definitely do not eat snails.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

i've got 4 black khulis and 3 banded in a 27g long. They do actually come out in search for food, but they pretty much leave snails alone. 

They're extremely fond of a huge patch of L. Repens because of the shade it provides.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Simpte 27 said:


> Kuhli's are one Botia species that doesn't eat snails I would go with clowns, banjos, or yo-yo's.


Khuli loaches are pangio, not botia. Clowns get 14 inch or so and need a 6 ft. tank minimum. Yoyo (botia almorae) get 6in. and IMO need at least a 55gal. I don't know what a banjo loach is? They all need clean, well filtered water with some current and high oxygen content. If you're going to get loaches, be prepared to take care of them and enjoy them for the wonderful fish that they are, not just for snail control.
My khulis keep the snail population under control in their tank. I believe that they eat the eggs more than the snails themselves.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

plaakapong said:


> My khulis keep the snail population under control in their tank. I believe that they eat the eggs more than the snails themselves.


This is correct. The same can be said with dojos. I've tested both species with hatchlings to adult canas and they never ate a single snail nor harass them at all. This sentiment is shared similarly by others who have tried them with snails of various ages. It's just people who have the tendency to believe anything being said to them, responsible for this fallacy.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

i housed my kuhlis with MTS... there was definitely ZERO population control the egg eating or otherwise. It wasn't until i introduced zerbra loaches did my MTS population reign itself in.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I added three sidthimunki's to my 20L and the snail population has waned a *lot*.


----------



## Athos710 (Dec 14, 2008)

I added 2 Yoyo Loaches to a 20L that was infested with MTS. Now I have trouble finding a live snail larger than 1/4 inch. If you want snail genocide, Yoyos have worked wonders for me.


----------



## Batch (May 10, 2007)

I have 10 Pangio kuhlii in one tank (55gal attached via abridge to a 20gal), and 14 Pangio oblonga in another tank (75gal), with other fish of course  . 
They eat anything they can find, including very small snails and eggs.

They definitely should be kept in groups, you will see them alot more often if you do (and they will be happier!).

Go to 
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-kuhlii (striped khuli)

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-oblonga (black Khuli)

and several other species.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/species-index (all loaches)
for some details on these guys.

Cheers,
Batch


----------

